# Removing tyre pen paint?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Just an idea but im not totally 100% sure yet if to do it or not...

I was thinking of painting the "pirelli" part on my tyres white to give them a racy look. Not sure if it would look cool or tacky .

Oppinions?

Anyway the pens are cheap but they seem to be permanent...great if you like the look of it so it dont wash away but what if i decide they look awful?

Can it be removed and how?

I would hate to paint them on....then change my mind and stuck with them unless i changed the tyres lol.


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

I've seen a few people do this and it looks pretty silly not to mention when you go through a muddy puddle and the white gets dirty and horrible. I don't think the white lasts particularly long either :/


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

It looks ridiculous 

Tyre pen should only be used on slicks etc so you know what wheel goes where IMO.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

If you don't like it, you could always Tippex it out  :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If it's not on a cool modified car then please dont


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

It can look good on some cars, but you'll have to keep the tyres really clean! 

Also, what would applying Tyre Gel do to the White bits?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

looks better on a show truck then a car


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

My personal opinion its look tacky but if you like the look or want to try it then that's up to you


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Try it on the inside facing wall of the tyre first then that way you can't see it if you don't like it! 

Sutty.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> If it's not on a cool modified car then please dont


It would be on a 500 abarth.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^^ On the side wall of rubber car tyres .... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Itstony said:


> ^^^^ On the side wall of rubber car tyres .... 🤦‍♂️


Every post they've made has just resurrected an old post so its no surprise the advice isn't correct!


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

macca666 said:


> Every post they've made has just resurrected and old post so its no surprise the advice isn't correct!


And I think every post has suggested the use of baking soda


----------

